# Maltese Mix in Valle View, KS



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I saw this one surfing the web. Is there anyone that can help this poor guy. What concerns me is it says they are a low *KILL **s*helter. I found this on Petango

Einstein came to us as stray and badly needing a bath and haircut. His first day was a bit stressful for him as he had probably the first bath he's had in ages and then had to endure a 5 pound solid mat of hair being shaved from his body. He was a complete gentleman through the whole ordeal. He is a spunky, gentle natured little man who gets along well with others and would fit nicely into about any home. Einstein has recently tested postive for heartworms. We will be treating him soon and expect him to make a full recovery. If you'd like to read more about heartworms, please visit our website jfcountypets.com for links to some excellent resources
We are a low kill facility, we do not euthanize for space reasons. We are operated by a board of directors, and have five staff members. We are located south of Valley Falls, KS along Kansas Highway 4.
mailto:[email protected] 
*Phone *
(785) 945-6600 
Fran


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Fran, I don't know if the pictures in your post are pics of this poor pup or your pups. However, the good thing is they don't euthanize for space reasons. The bad thing is they euthanize. The low kill is probably geared more to animals that are very ill or unadoptable animals. The unadoptable animal piece upsets me because the unadoptable animals are deemed unadoptable most of the time due to aggression. Now, I believe all most all the "aggressive" animals that won't be adopted out, aren't in fact aggressive. They have had tough lives and the shelter experience is scary. If people took a little time with the "aggressive" animals they would find they are in fact very adoptable! You can contact the shelter to see if anyone is interested in this fella and go from there to see there is any way to help. 

Here are some video links to some dogs deemed unadoptable due aggression. See what you think.

Edie: She has been adopted.




 

Chase: She has been adopted.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

The dogs in the pics are mine. I don't live close to this shelter. So I don't know what to do. I'm not able to foster. I was just wondering if anyone could get him out. I'm at my limit for dogs for my town
Fran


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I will contact the shelter to see what is going on with this guy. Networking is a great tool, like posting here and Facebook to get the word out about him.

Do you have the link to the website or his information???

Also, you can't see the pics of your pups. There are x's on the photos. Not sure if anyone else can see them.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*Here is the information I have on him. I have posted on facebook also. *

*Animal ID *: 15995064 

*Breed *: Maltese / Mix 
*Age *: 5 years 1 month 
*Gender *: Male 
*Color *: White 
*Spayed/Neutered *: No 
*Size *: Small 

Phone 785-945-6600 
Jefferson County Humane Society - Jefferson County Humane Society - Valley Falls, Ks


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, thanks. I will see if there are any interested parties or what the story is for him. Thanks!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Poor baby...  hopefully since they don't kill for space reasons, and this little guy sounds like a total sweetie, they will keep him til he finds a home??

That one video of Edie breaks my heart every time... Chase's is equally as heartbreaking..  thank god for rescues...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

does this link work? 

Animal Details


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

CorkieYorkie said:


> does this link work?
> 
> Animal Details


Yes, that link does work. What a sweet baby.

Hey, once again, pull him and ship him to me ~ :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, so I spoke to the shelter today and he sounds like he will be relatively safe. As of now he doesn't have any interested parties. They said since they are a "_low-kill" _shelter he will be there until is adopted. As for his heartworm he is expected to make a full recovery!  His finished his heartworm treatment about a week ago and he is on doxycycline right now and they are keeping him quiet for 30 days to aid in his recovery. I have asked that if he becomes in danger of being euthanized to contact me to try and facilitate help for him.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

good news!! thank you for checking up on this sweet baby!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Of course! Thank you for caring for these babies! I will try to check up on him over the course of his shelter time until he gets adopted. The good news is it sounds like he is being cared for and is safe right now and that is what matters.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just PM'd one of our members in Kansas. i don't think she saw this. I asked her to try to spread the word about Einstein or better yet if she knew anyone who might adopt him. I figured it's worth a shot.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful Sue!! What great networking! That's all it takes, is networking with other dog lovers!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just got Sue's PM about this little guy. I can spread the word, but am not able to foster him. Hubby would divorce me for sure if I bring any more dogs home. :blink: That shelter is only a little over an hour from me, so I could go pull him and ship him to someone if it comes to that. He looks like such a sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Just got Sue's PM about this little guy. I can spread the word, but am not able to foster him. Hubby would divorce me for sure if I bring any more dogs home. :blink: That shelter is only a little over an hour from me, so I could go pull him and ship him to someone if it comes to that. He looks like such a sweetheart. :wub:


Thanks, Deb. Maybe if you can get the word out...even bulletin board at school or whatever, it would be nice if someone local could get him. If not....Deb said she'd love him if he could get shipped. :innocent: See how you do beginning of this week. He's so handsome.
Oh, and I didn't mean for you to foster him. I'd know you have a pretty full house. Just wanted someone local to get the word out or even pull if needed.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

educ8m said:


> Just got Sue's PM about this little guy. I can spread the word, but am not able to foster him. Hubby would divorce me for sure if I bring any more dogs home. :blink: That shelter is only a little over an hour from me, so I could go pull him and ship him to someone if it comes to that. He looks like such a sweetheart. :wub:





Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Deb. Maybe if you can get the word out...even bulletin board at school or whatever, it would be nice if someone local could get him. If not....Deb said she'd love him if he could get shipped. :innocent: See how you do beginning of this week. He's so handsome.
> Oh, and I didn't mean for you to foster him. I'd know you have a pretty full house. Just wanted someone local to get the word out or even pull if needed.


Ladies thank you so much!!! I hope through networking we can't get this sweet baby a wonderful forever home. Deb, please keep me posted. PM me or email directly at [email protected] if I can help out with anything. I will still communicate with the shelter if they’re receptive, which they seem to be, until this little guy is pulled.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I live in Kansas City, Ks area. I'm the one that found this sweetie. I wish I could foster him, but I'm at my limit with dogs. There is a Maltese Rescue in Kansas City, Mo, but I don't know if they could pull him. Has anybody from Southern Comfort rescue been contacted. I know he's not in any danger right now of being PTS, but I hate to see him have to recover from heart worms sitting in a cage at a shelter.


----------

